# What is the best nail grinder?



## all_bran (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,

NEWB here. Just wanted to know what the concensus is for the best, yet affordable, nail grinder? 

I bought a pedi-paws and am not really happy with it. After about 4 uses, the batteries lose all their grinding power and the sanding wheel goes dull. 

I have a greyhound with nails that grow fast like weeds! It takes forever to do anythign with the pedipaws. Thick black tough nails.

I have a cheap Target brand dremel-knockoff right now, but it's way too loud for him. He freaks out. He doesn't mind the noise of the pedipaws. So keeping that level of noise would be nice. Corded or cordless doesn't matter to me. Corded might be nice because it will have more torque and won't jam up so easily.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know of a grinder out there that is powerful enough to do the job, and be quiet..the ones that will get thru the nail, and have power, are going to be louder. A Dremel brand is the best IMO. The mini-mite is great, but any Dremel will do the job. Cordless preferred here.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I second the Dremel mini-mite. Its rechargeable, cordless, and cheap. I paid $20 or 25 including shipping, new on eBay. 

I'm not sure how it will work on a grey hound's nail.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dremel, always. I have 2 Dremel mini mites and I love them. Got them for $20 each at Walmart.


----------



## all_bran (Feb 27, 2010)

wow! thanks for all the help! 


just so I have something to compare it against, how does the mini mite compare against the pedi paws? noise level, grinding power, battery life, etc...

seems pretty unanomous with the dremel mini mite, but does anybody have any other insight before I go out and buy one?

thanks again!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I never even bothered with the Pedi-Paws..THANKS DF ...I went to Pestmart & paid $50 for my mini-mite...(didn't read enough to figure how MUCH I "overpaid"...what a burn at the time)..anyhow, I got mine like 2 & a half weeks ago...&, I got a bag of beef jerkey at the same time. What can I say...I love beef jerkey, &, not all of it makes me "happy"...anyhow, I began using this mini-mite on Leif...just a few seconds on sporadic toes here & there, &, *ding*...he got a little piece of jerkey for being my help-tester. I really didn't think that he liked it much, but, a few days ago, I GOT THE BIGGEST reward of all..
Leif was upstairs w/my daughter. Fine. I was downstairs, & noticed that my big toe had a snag in the nail,..since I keep my toenails long, I took off the bad part, but could not find an emery board to smooth it out....thats when I began to look at the dremmel in a different light...as I turned it on, & began to smooth my nail out, guess who heard the sound, & came barreling down the stairs??  LOL....my boy was like "do me, do me!!!!"
I had to smile at this...I felt like Pavlov for a minute....the dremmel is a WONDERFUL tool, &, I would recommend EVERYONE to give this a try!!!

PS - I have NO info about the Pedi-paws sound, but, the dremmel is not so bad sounding..&, as I used the darn thing on myself, I can attest to the fact that the Dremmel is really pain-free, & there is no cause to worry...give it a try ...maybe you will love it as much as my dog does  LOL


----------

